# Property Preservation for sale



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Im selling my preservation company if there is any interest in purchasing it. We are a fully license general contractor and do roughly about 30k a month. We have 15 REO realtors that we work with that sends us constant business with an account at FAS. if you don’t have a GC license we are willing to lease our license to you for a monthly fee. However we don’t have the funds to keep floating 30 days. If needed we have a lot of connections and lot of great marketing that we can get 100k a month worth a business if we can bill at net 60 and 90. Let me know if you are interested in our business. We are looking to sell our equipment, staff, and of course our book of business.

ty
602-463-1013


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I think it's illegal to sell the staff.... well unless your in Alabama.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

PGD said:


> I think it's illegal to sell the staff.... well unless your in Alabama.


 or Mississippi or Lousiana


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Where is your business located?


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

TJ Preservation said:


> Im selling my preservation company if there is any interest in purchasing it. We are a fully license general contractor and do roughly about 30k a month. We have 15 REO realtors that we work with that sends us constant business with an account at FAS. if you don’t have a GC license we are willing to lease our license to you for a monthly fee. However we don’t have the funds to keep floating 30 days. If needed we have a lot of connections and lot of great marketing that we can get 100k a month worth a business if we can bill at net 60 and 90. Let me know if you are interested in our business. We are looking to sell our equipment, staff, and of course our book of business.
> 
> ty
> 602-463-1013


Will you consider a Investor to partner up with you to float the money


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Well let's see...and consider this post was from '09. 

He found a sucker who has now went out of business 
He was swamped with work and took a revolving business loan to finance expenses and went bankrupt when the business took a major shift in 2011/2012. 
He continued in the business and made a fortune
Etc 
Etc

Wonder how this played out? I know in 2009 I had multiple requests to sell so maybe, just maybe, the fella was able to sell and now living in luxury


----------

